

Crowd funding project to save Greece - 300k reached so far - chki
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund/#/story

======
jsilence
See also: [http://snnd.github.io/bailout/](http://snnd.github.io/bailout/)

------
ChuckMcM
I wonder if these guys have seen Americathon?[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Americathon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Americathon)

------
minimaxir
"0% funded."

